# Recent Burns



## irie heights (Apr 5, 2015)

Has anyone checked out the Butte and Valley fire areas? Curious if there is any action in those locations?


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

people are finding them further north and in higher elevations to the east. id say it's that time of the year there. too far north and east to hunt those burns myself.


----------



## morelmike (Apr 16, 2016)

I was at the Butte Fire area last Monday. Nothing yet. However, The Butte fire was 100% private property. No federal or state lands involved so access is tough but not impossible... Good luck and watch your a$$. No amount of mushrooms are worth a backside full of buckshot for trespassing.


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

hunted a fire this weekend at 3500'. weather reports were stating warmer weather in the area so i might have been a little early. no luck. found perfect areas with burns and logging equipment tracks but nothing. need a soil thermometer next time just to be sure.


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was at the Lowell burn today. The ground looks good just no morels yet. Oh by the way I'm new here, I probably should've introduced myself first.


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

How long does the season for finding them last?


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

I wonder if anyone in here knows the morel systems around shaver lake dinkey creek area of central sierras?
Don


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

I am headed up to Lake Tahoe first week of september. I have yet to have any success looking for morels. Is there any hope of finding morels up in the Tahoe area? Could someone direct me a bit? I don't live up there and no way would I be able to compromise someones honey hole. Would appreciate any directions.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

The season is over bud


----------



## pacificcoasthiking (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info.
I thought that might be the case. Next year! Chanterelles coming up soon. (December around here). Thanks Autuca


----------

